# Spoke to FBI There is no cure for dp at the present time



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

As above title


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Whats FBI?


----------



## abc1i7849 (Jun 17, 2011)

federal bureu of investigations. they the people like those who arrrest the pedos ands stfuff u know i dont even yeah


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

Synapse said:


> As above title


Bullshit..!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

jipps is that you?


----------



## chunks (Apr 6, 2011)

no set cure as of yet, doesnt mean it cant be cured...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

I asked the National Basketball Association, and they said there IS a cure for DP.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Lowrey said:


> I asked the National Basketball Association, and they said there IS a cure for DP.


Sig'd


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

I asked the FDA and they said the same thing.

Then I asked my super-consciousness the same question and it answered with anything is possible!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just phoned NASA who is in communication with ET's using IRAS (InfraRed Astronomy Satellite) from the galaxy M81. There is hope.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

I am a member of the TLA, (Three Letter Agency), and we are dedicated to finding a cure to DP/DR.

PS To become a Three Letter Agent is free.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Just phoned NASA who is in communication with ET's using IRAS (InfraRed Astronomy Satellite) from the galaxy M81. There is hope.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I am a member of the TLA, (Three Letter Agency), and we are dedicated to finding a cure to DP/DR.
> 
> PS To become a Three Letter Agent is free.


What is their retirement package like? Do they have dental as well?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

I just phoned in to the BBW. their response? "Fat Chance"...


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I called the white house, they said not to call this number again.



Visual said:


> What is their retirement package like? Do they have dental as well?


Dental Plan!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

This post is for sure one of my favorite posts. I've no idea what the guy who wrote that post even meant but I don't think it's that important anyway. It's brilliant just the way it is!


----------

